# En parallèle



## mustafa_mustafino

Ciao a tutti vorrei sapare come se dice in italiano "en parallèlle" per esempio:" J'enseigne et, en parallèle, je poursuis mes études"  oppure : je travaille , e je suis des cours d'espagnol 
grazie e buonanno a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mustafa_Mustafino,
Significa "en même temps". Vedi (qui: en même temps) o *qui*
 
locution adverbiale


1.[au même moment]   contemporaneamente, nello OU allo stesso tempo




2.[aussi]   al tempo stesso


:   en même temps
locution adverbiale


1.[au même moment]   contemporaneamente, nello OU allo stesso tempo




2.[aussi]   al tempo stesso

Faccio/ho un altro lavoro simultaneamente, contemporaneamente, ecc.

Scusa sono stanco, se nessuno ti sa dire meglio, torno domani .
Matou


----------



## mustafa_mustafino

Grazie Matou mi sei stato d'aiuto buonanotte


----------



## albyz

Ciao Mustafa,

alla risposta esauriente di Matoupaschat aggiungerei che nel caso specifico userei "al tempo stesso", e preferirei contemporaneamente (o in contemporanea) a simultaneamente. Ma qualcuno potrebbe avere un diverso parere 
Albyz

Ciao Matou, penso sarai l'unico consulente linguistico ad operare (gratuitamente) anche il 1° dell'anno!!! Ca staga bin e bon prinsipi ;-) (toujours en bonne santé et bon début d'année)


----------



## matoupaschat

Esauriente, ne dubito, guarda qui. "Lavorare in parallelo" può andare (in significati affini) sotto condizioni. Forse non lo direi per persone, ma sono sicuro che sarei capito, casomai.


> Ciao Matou, penso sarai l'unico consulente linguistico ad operare (gratuitamente) anche il 1° dell'anno!!!


Ma! Chi ti ha detto che era gratuito? Anzi conto un supplemento di gg. fest.+ uno di sup. lav. nott. Tutto con Paipalo  
Ri-auguri!
Matou
Scherzi a parte, sono in un periodo di problemi tiroidei, ecco la ragione della stanchezza e dell'umorismo nero e di dubbioso gusto...


----------



## mustafa_mustafino

Grazie mille, mi siete stati di grande aiuto


----------



## albyz

E' vero che si potrebbe dire qualcosa del tipo: "Porto avanti in parrallelo degli studi di linguistica e un lavoro part-time".
Il "lavorare in parallelo" ha molto di tecnico e poco di umano  (ma hai ragione sul fatto che tutti capirebbero). Nel "nostro" caso, come ben sai, scrivere una tesi mentre fai il maestro di tennis risulterebbe un impresa . Anche in campo tecnico il parallelismo è spesso "finto", quasi sempre è una semplice illusione di contemporaneità.
Azz! Non ti sapevo così venale. Non vorrei essere al posto di Mustafa che ti deve saldare il conto (salato) via un qualsiasi sistema "palo".

spero che la famigerata ti si rimetta in riga al più presto. Mi è venuto poi in mente che per un Matou sarebbe stata più indicata l'espressione equivalente "Sempi an piota" (sempre in zampa)


----------



## matoupaschat

albyz said:


> E' vero che si potrebbe dire qualcosa del tipo: "Porto avanti in parrallelo degli studi di linguistica e un lavoro part-time" È questo che non mi trornava in mente.
> Il "lavorare in parallelo" ha molto di tecnico e poco di umano  (ma hai ragione sul fatto che tutti capirebbero,_ ma come no?_). Nel "nostro" caso, come ben sai, scrivere una tesi mentre fai il maestro di tennis risulterebbe un impresa . Anche in campo tecnico il parallelismo è spesso "finto", quasi sempre è una semplice illusione di contemporaneità.
> Azz! Non ti sapevo così venale. mah; in realtà, gli ho fatto uno sconto di pre-saldi cosicché ognuno ci trovi il proprio tornacnto. Non vorrei essere al posto di Mustafa che ti deve saldare il conto (salato) via un qualsiasi sistema "palo".. Non sono sicuro di aver capito quando finisce il test, intendi farmi la  guardia  Spero che la famigerata ti si rimetta in riga al più presto. Stai parlando dell'onorabile società? Mi è venuto poi in mente che per un Matou sarebbe stata più indicata l'espressione equivalente "Sempi an piota" (sempre in zampa)


.

Hahaha! Tanto, io gli sarei saltato da quello in frasca .

Un caro saluto e auguri per la fine dell'anno (2014, oeuf corse, ou sa version légèrement plus méridionale, oeuf sarde !!!)

Matou


----------

